# Howdy,Volunteer Mounted Patrol just joind



## Histep (Jun 9, 2013)

Well Howdy to you too, welcome!


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

EMT here, but not mounted.


----------



## USWPMP (Jun 13, 2013)

*Thank you Histep*

Thank you Histep for the like, Have a good day and ride safe.


----------



## USWPMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello Futuredoctor, We just started a mounted EMT program with the USWPMP I would like your take on it. Have a good day and ride safe.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I met someone recently who is a Member of a Search and Rescue Unit no far from where I live

North Georgia Mounted Search and Rescue

I applaud people who volunteer their time to help out others in a time of need :wink:


.


----------



## USWPMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you Southern trailsGA for the kind words. and the comment. I started the group 3 years ago and it's the best thing I ever done and enjoy it so much. I hope you have a great day and ride safe.


----------



## USWPMP (Jun 13, 2013)

This is to Tinyliny, I could not reply to your MSG. so i'm posting it here.

Hello Tinyliny,
Thank you very much for the welcome. I understand about the FB link I tried to remove it myself but couldn't. I will post some pictures in the future.
I lived in Osaka-Shi 
Have a good day and Ride safe

Thank you have nice day
*Sutekina tsuitachi o arigatō*​


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and it is great that you started your own mounted team ,we use to have a mounted police in some parks but now they are all gone have a great day keep safe


----------



## USWPMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome loveduffy And thanks for the kind words too. I like the mounted police better then any other type of police unit the officers are always better tempered and more out going. Maybe you will get them back one day.
You have a great day and ride safe.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PHOTOOOOOOOS! onegai shimasu!


----------

